# Missing in Action



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello all, I haven't been on the forum in a while just thought I'd stop by and give an update of my boy Apollo... he has grown so much. 6 months old now... how time flies! Super smart, gentle, and happy. He just completed his AKC All Star Puppy... here are a few updated pictures...























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good to see you return! Apollo is looking great.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Good to see you return! Apollo is looking great.


Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aren't the changes amazing...time just flies...


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> Aren't the changes amazing...time just flies...


Indeed they are... he's looking like a young man now  instead of a clumsy pup :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

